# Suggestions for non-slip footwear?



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking to get new footwear. Tired of slipping when reaching for a line or wiring a fish. Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I got a pair of Sketchers for knocking around and wound up using them on the boat. I'm sure there's better but they've been working good for the last 8 months.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

In cooler weather, XtraTuff ankle deck boots. In warmer weather, a good fitting pair of crocks!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Crocs work for me,, until the tread wears off. Shoe Station has them on sale now.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

being a young older guy, Sperry ASV boat shoes work fairly well for me.
https://www.amazon.com/Sperry-Mens-Sport-Casual-3-Eye/dp/B01MSYDR4K/ref=sr_1_fkmrnull_10?crid=2WBR2J1Q80D1D&keywords=sperry+asv+boat+shoe&qid=1552312603&s=gateway&sprefix=sperry+asv%2Caps%2C552&sr=8-10-fkmrnull


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I am on my third pair of these, great boat shoe! https://www.softscience.com/mens/fishing-boating/fin2.html?keyword=soft%20science%20fin%202.0&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjpjkBRDRARIsAKv-0O2hvUj3SqKKHopQrMKnzsBsjgBu6rUhDeCjq-ny5xTdb7bmLPjsW2QaAvDNEALw_wcB


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> being a young older guy, Sperry ASV boat shoes work fairly well for me.
> https://www.amazon.com/Sperry-Mens-Sport-Casual-3-Eye/dp/B01MSYDR4K/ref=sr_1_fkmrnull_10?crid=2WBR2J1Q80D1D&keywords=sperry+asv+boat+shoe&qid=1552312603&s=gateway&sprefix=sperry+asv%2Caps%2C552&sr=8-10-fkmrnull


i'm on my third pair. non-skid and they don't leave shoe marks on boat.
Sperry Men's Striper LL CVO Fashion Sneaker

jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Olukai


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i'm on my third pair. non-skid and they don't leave shoe marks on boat.
> Sperry Men's Striper LL CVO Fashion Sneaker
> 
> jack



Hey Jack, 1 year 7 months to go, and I'm out. 35 years.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*
https://www.amazon.com/Amoji-Unisex...ds=amoji&qid=1552420415&s=gateway&sr=8-3&th=1*

*Amoji Unisex Garden Clogs Shoes Sandals Slippers*


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> Hey Jack, 1 year 7 months to go, and I'm out. 35 years.


congratulations, dude. that's a tremendous milestone at ge. don't forget to get that ss going too. it is nice working and getting a retirement check.:thumbup:

jack


----------

